# Bassguitarscanada.com???



## steve60ca (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a question.

Are there web sites that cater to drummers, keyboardists and other musicians like this one? 
It seems to me that if I was looking for a drummer I wouldn't look at guitarscanada.com. Am I right?

Thoughts?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

het Steve..just noticed this thread.......don't know about Canadian sites......there is talkbass out of the US which is international and there is drumchat out of the US which is international.....both are reasonable sites
cheers
Gerry


----------



## hawks168 (Jan 5, 2009)

thats my question too ive been looking for a band for like a year now


----------

